# HELP! Files Invisible???



## KaIIen (Mar 30, 2005)

I am using Windows 8 Enterprise, and today HUNDREDS of files have alarmingly disappeared. Most of these files are Office files, but there's also missing images, PDF's, etc. I tried to search my ENTIRE HDD for specific file names, nothing found. Made sure the files haven't been hidden. I have rebooted. 

HOWEVER!

If I search IN the folder, the files show in search results! If I open Word or Excel, I can go under recents and open these "missing" files so I KNOW they are still on my computer and in the correct folder. Only the one folder has been affected (to my knowledge). Norton AV has not detected any threats.....so how do I get my files back?? UPDATE: I found that newly saved files are not visible either!

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.4
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 8 Enterprise, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU M 450 @ 2.40GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 37 Stepping 5
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 5940 Mb
Graphics Card: LogMeIn Mirror Driver, 9 Mb
Hard Drives: C: 931 GB (695 GB Free);
Motherboard: Dell Inc., 08VFX1
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Disabled


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Right click the folder the files are in and uncheck the Hidden box.


----------



## KaIIen (Mar 30, 2005)

Triple6 said:


> Right click the folder the files are in and uncheck the Hidden box.


the hidden box is not checked. Only files since 2014 have been affected from what I can see but there are still files visible.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Is it just one folder that's affected or many folders? Do the affected folders show the older files but not the new ones, I know you said said the older files ere visible but wasn't sure if they were in the same folder? Is the Hidden check box clicked


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Also, disable the setting to Hide Protected System Files, I wonder if they have marked as that incorrectly. See here: http://www.laptopmag.com/articles/show-hidden-files-windows


----------



## KaIIen (Mar 30, 2005)

Triple6 said:


> Is it just one folder that's affected or many folders? Do the affected folders show the older files but not the new ones, I know you said said the older files ere visible but wasn't sure if they were in the same folder? Is the Hidden check box clicked


So far, this affects only one folder that I have found. There are still many files (old files) in this same folder visible. There are hundreds of files that are not visible unless I search INSIDE the folder...if I search the entire HDD they aren't found, but if I have the folder open and search in the folder they pop right up and are accessible. New files placed in the folder, or newly created files from Word/Excel are invisible as well...



Triple6 said:


> Also, disable the setting to Hide Protected System Files, I wonder if they have marked as that incorrectly. See here: http://www.laptopmag.com/articles/show-hidden-files-windows


That option was already unticked. All the options, in fact, for hidden items is unticked.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

That makes no sense.


----------



## KaIIen (Mar 30, 2005)

Triple6 said:


> That makes no sense.


Well, I found that yesterday morning when I was away from my computer there was a "Critical Windows Update" at 10:24am...when I got back to my computer a couple hours later is when I found this issue. So I tried to do a system restore to an automatic restore point from 4/27/17. Restore failed (as it always does) but when it rebooted, my files are visible again. I have already rebooted 4-5 times previously with no change, so the attempted system restore did something....

UPDATE: I rebooted again (just for fun) and when I went to that same folder, the files were missing. The green progress bar across the top was moving kinda slow and after about 30 seconds files all appeared. The old files were already visible as soon as I opened...


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

It's a 7 year old computer. The drive may be failing.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

While that's possible it would be odd that it selectively hide files based on date. 

If you want to test your hard drive, which isn't a bad idea, go to Device Manager and expand the Disk section and post what it lists there for drives.


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

Triple6 said:


> While that's possible it would be odd that it selectively hide files based on date.
> 
> If you want to test your hard drive, which isn't a bad idea, go to Device Manager and expand the Disk section and post what it lists there for drives.


That's not a test. That's disk/partition info.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

What raises a concern to me is why is the OS


> OS Version: Microsoft Windows 8 Enterprise, 64 bit


I do appreciate that it being the Enterprise version of 8 the update to 8.1 was not available from the Store on Windows updates

Enterprise from MSDN /TechNet can of course when logged in to that service be upgraded by downloading the 8.1 Enterprise ISO
There are other but similar procedures for VLK users.

Evaluation editions of Enterprise are of course only 90 days

So may I ask how your use of Enterprise is activated and licensed for use on that Dell.

As an aside issue my good colleague Triple6 who asked about the entries for the drive in device manager is I am sure waiting for that information so that he may provide you with the best available drive checking software for your 1TB drive.

So with reference to the post from TonyB25



> That's not a test. That's disk/partition info.


please be assured that Triple6 is very experienced and as you can see he has over 50000 posts on this site.
I can assure you, that he knows, that information from device manager is NOT in itself a test of the drive


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

TonyB25 said:


> That's not a test. That's disk/partition info.


Didn't it occur to you that perhaps Rob intends to suggest a diagnostic after learning what the hard drive is?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

TonyB25 said:


> That's not a test. That's disk/partition info.


It would be beneficial to know what the drive is to find out what manufacturer's diagnostics to suggest to run.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Indeed


> As an aside issue my good colleague Triple6 who asked about the entries for the drive in device manager is I am sure waiting for that information so that he may provide you with the best available drive checking software for your 1TB drive.


----------



## KaIIen (Mar 30, 2005)

Triple6 said:


> While that's possible it would be odd that it selectively hide files based on date.
> 
> If you want to test your hard drive, which isn't a bad idea, go to Device Manager and expand the Disk section and post what it lists there for drives.


If I get a chance tomorrow I will get this info, otherwise I will post it Monday. Thanks for your help.



Macboatmaster said:


> What raises a concern to me is why is the OS
> 
> So may I ask how your use of Enterprise is activated and licensed for use on that Dell.


Why would this be a concern? This is my work laptop, and the licence was purchased by my company. Why a small business has the Enterprise edition, I don't know. Wasn't my call.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

> This is my work laptop,


In that case IMHO the issue should be referred to your employer.
In any problem of this nature there is always a chance however slight. that data will be lost or corrupted and if that should include work related data then I hope you will agree that your employer must be involved in the decision of how to proceed.

However the decision as to whether or not we proceed is for a member of the moderating/admin staff


----------



## KaIIen (Mar 30, 2005)

Macboatmaster said:


> In that case IMHO the issue should be referred to your employer.
> In any problem of this nature there is always a chance however slight. that data will be lost or corrupted and if that should include work related data then I hope you will agree that your employer must be involved in the decision of how to proceed.
> 
> However the decision as to whether or not we proceed is for a member of the moderating/admin staff


We're a very small business, and the laptop is my responsibility. We don't have an IT department or anything of that nature, otherwise I would have gone that Avenue. As it is, for most windows issues around the office, I'm the one who helps everyone else. This situation is just something I have never heard of and couldn't find on google, and so seeked help here. Networking I don't touch, boss has a friend handle that. Otherwise, I am the impromptu "IT" guy. Either way, this is my laptop and my responsibility.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

> However the decision as to whether or not we proceed is for a member of the moderating/admin staff


As above and Triple6 will no doubt inform you of the decision

I raised the point only, because as you may know Enterprise editions are not available on the general market and when I raised the issue I did not of course know that it was a work related laptop


----------



## KaIIen (Mar 30, 2005)

Triple6 said:


> While that's possible it would be odd that it selectively hide files based on date.
> 
> If you want to test your hard drive, which isn't a bad idea, go to Device Manager and expand the Disk section and post what it lists there for drives.


Toshiba MQ01ABD100


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

You can try testing the hard drive with Hitachi's WinDFT program since I don't think there is a Toshiba utility , it runs in Windows: https://www.hgst.com/support/hard-drive-support/downloads
If it fails to detect the drive then I'd try SeaTools, HDDScan, or something off this list: https://www.lifewire.com/free-hard-drive-testing-programs-2626183

Please ensure you have backups of your data first.


----------

